# sneaky bastiges!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm not sure what's going on,but i'm pretty sure i've been snookered into believing we were bombing somebody else.

i still have to figure out who sent these bombs (luckily i have a list to check the names with), but here is what i have been bombarded with:

some killer smokes



























some tasty jerky,coffee, and sweets for the sweet,but i'm gonna eat them instead...lol









treats for the dogs,and a toy for zilla,who has always wanted to destroy the world,now he will get the chance...lol









hot tunes and cool hats that you will see in reviews soon









you guys are dangerously close to being insane,but i dig that about you!

as soon as i figure out what happened to me,i'll figure out what to do about it!

thanks everybody!
now if you'll excuse me,i have cigars to smoke,weight to gain,dogs to spoil,and i think i'd better call my dentist...lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice hit fella's :smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahaha I was wondering what you would be thinking when you got to the post office and saw 10+ bombs waiting.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm glad you're enjoying the invasion!:beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Looks like we bamboozled the master bomber!!!!!

He seems speachless!!!!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL You deserve it and honestly had it coming. Its just the beginning LMAO Great job fellas


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Its always nice to see Shuckins get shucked !!!!.....WTG to all involved in this shellacking !! :clap2:


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Now thats a BOMB!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

After not hearing from you I and some of the others thought you might have been buried in rubble. Glad to see that you crawled your way out.
Have a nice holiday Shuckins!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

:clap2::whoo:
A well deserved hit! 

Ron, for all you do, this bomb's for you...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Bombing a n00b...about 5 cigars....yada, yada, yada...

Mass Bombing Shuckins....Priceless!!! :ss :ss

Enjoy those smokes over the Holidays Ron, you deserve every one. Tell 'Zilla to keep his claws off them...LOL


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

And to think.......Just when he gets his house re-built and cleans the damage........there WILL be more!!! HAHAHAHA

:grouphug: (the group of bombers) 



:???: (shuckins thinking he is involved in the bomb)


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,i hope i have this right. in no particular order,the bombs were from:

aj fernandez fan
big j
rock31
fiddlegrin
phager
batista30
johnny rock
dj1340
ptpablo
ericf
max power
harley33
captinblenderman

that's some good bombing guys!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

shuckins said:


> ok,i hope i have this right. in no particular order,the bombs were from:
> 
> aj fernandez fan
> big j
> ...


apparently more are yet to hit............damn tracking errors!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

absolutely insane! The best part was the dog treats! or was that a ruse to get them past the bomb dogs? 

To the gents who did this I applaud you!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

INCOMMING

You may want to call these guys Ron!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not sure what you're talking about... :smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can't wait for rd 2 and 3!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeesh! Some folks done went crazy!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

shuckins said:


> ok,i hope i have this right. in no particular order,the bombs were from:
> 
> aj fernandez fan
> big j
> ...


I know nothing, PFC Rock...04568349...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool WTG Robert and Crew. Congrats Brother Ron!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

What's with Sarah Palin? I'm shocked by her blatant disregard for the U.S. Flag Code.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

To quote the A-Team, "I love it when a plan comes together!!!"

Well played all, and you do realize you had this coming right Shuckins?! lol


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i'm not sure what's going on,but i'm pretty sure i've been snookered into believing we were bombing somebody else.
> 
> i still have to figure out who sent these bombs (luckily i have a list to check the names with), but here is what i have been bombarded with:


Dude!!! That is friggin AWESOME!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad to see they're starting to arrive! You deserve this Ron, I hope you enjoy them over the holiday season!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow. That's all I can say. Wow. Someone stayed off the "Naughty" list this holiday season.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

jimrockford said:


> What's with Sarah Palin? I'm shocked by her blatant disregard for the U.S. Flag Code.


LOL, something tells me that picture was shopped, IDK, her boobs aren't that big


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Ron, well deserved!!!! glad you enjoyed it!!!!


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Well done guys! Beautiful.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Let the bombs commence!!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Ron - you might want to check that PO Box today.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Let the bombs commence!!!


It's dejavu all over again!!!!:bounce::bounce:



bigslowrock said:


> Ron - you might want to check that PO Box today.


:rofl:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,i'm feeling a little funny. i'll tell ya why in a minute,first though,more bombs landed today!
from:
bigslowrock
jeepthing
mavmech13
smelvis























































superb bombing once again guys!!
thank you very much!!

now as to why i'm feeling a little funny. see those cookies? see that picture of the girl on the bomb? well,i was looking at the picture of the girl and eating a few of the cookies when i noticed a note,in small print,in the corner of the picture. it said hats and gars for you,treats for the dogs and music for zilla...wait,what? treats for the dogs? i check the box the cookies came in,yep,treats for the dogs. i think i ate four of them before i decided to wait until i got some milk because they were a little dry. dammit jeff!! you know no one see's the words on pictures of girls...lol


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I guess I won't bother asking why you didn't notice the little gingerbread doggies on the box...or the shapes of the "cookies"...I suppose you were occupied with other "shapes"...

Round two looks beautiful! Well done, guys!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Woof LOL


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry Ron, but i cant help to laugh!!!! thats to funny!!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

shuckins said:


> ok,i'm feeling a little funny. i'll tell ya why in a minute,first though,more bombs landed today!
> from:
> bigslowrock
> jeepthing
> ...


LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry for the distraction LOL Hope you enjoyed them. Your deserving of this bomb for sure


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

That is 2 NICE looking bombs! Amazing!!!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice Boys!

Bombing Ron is like figuring out what to get your parents for Christmas. What do you get the recipients who have just about everything?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lmao thanks for the laugh Ron, what the heck cigar is that in the crazy tube?


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


That is hilarious Ron!!! Were they good?? lol

Great bombing fellas!!!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Lmao thanks for the laugh Ron, what the heck cigar is that in the crazy tube?


I believe thats a Montecristo 75th anniversary addition or something like that. Has last years super bowl info on em. I've seen those at my B&M for $20-$25 each stick.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is this how you felt?


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm sorry, I just kept on laughing about the dog treats and had to comment again...hahah..

You said you ate about 4 of them...didnt they taste a bit "funny" when you ate the first one?? or were they just that good?? lol 

Make sure you take a walk tonight before going to bed... (sorry, had to say it...lol)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I was gonna call and visit but he already kid of growls on the phone so I figured like other stuff it will be out of his system soon enough. Woof


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

my sides hurt now LOL. did you warm the milk at least?


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

What's with USPS?? I launched on 11/24 and it still hasn't landed. I was sure I didn't specify Pony Express!

DC 03100480000073231955


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

harley33 said:


> Bombing Ron is like figuring out what to get your parents for Christmas. What do you get the recipients who have just about everything?


Hear, hear! As it was, I had to scrape to come up with what little I did. It's almost embarrassing, but I suppose it is the thought the counts, after all. Just getting a big group together to bomb the living snot out of the guy is worth being a part of, regardless of what actually gets sent.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Exactly! I knew I had nothing to offer that shuckins has not tried, but I joined in the fun, imagine getting to the post office and having 15+ boxes waiting for you, or coming home and seeing the carnage on your front porch lmao!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

I know there are a few stragglers in your P.O. Box today Ron........

Round 3.........and I am starting to wonder how this guys going to survive!

Call me :der: but maybe we should go help Ron clean up the aftermath, heck we all know if we call FEMA he'll be waiting till next Thanksgiving! :spy:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

3 more bombs landed today!

from:
stoke and smoke
grumpy1328
zfog

a really cool handmade bottle stopper,tons of great cigars,several new ones for me to try,and a rc helicopter guaranteed to drive zilla nuts!





































please tell me that's all of them!
you guys are starting to scare me,and the lady at the post office is asking for sick leave...lol

thanks for everything guys!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

For the sake of this thread, I sure hope not! Way to go guys! :rofl:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

shuckins said:


> please tell me that's all of them!


I'm going to guess not.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

shuckins said:


> 3 more bombs landed today!
> 
> please tell me that's all of them!
> 
> you guys are starting to scare me,and the lady at the post office is asking for sick leave...lol


:rofl: :mod: :sorry:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am glad mine finally showed up!!!
I was beginning to think it flew away. HAHA

The helicopter can be a lot of fun, once you get it down. If you can fly that and smoke at the same time I will truly be impressed.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> What's with USPS?? I launched on 11/24 and it still hasn't landed. I was sure I didn't specify Pony Express!
> 
> DC 03100480000073231955


You sure that's the correct number? I just tried tracking it and it says there is no record of that number. The fact that you said it was sent on the 24th makes it more weird.....


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

it arrived today grumpy.
one number was wrong:
DC 03100480000073231955
it should be 1925

the bottle stopper is amazing!
did you make it?


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Hear, hear! As it was, I had to scrape to come up with what little I did. It's almost embarrassing, but I suppose it is the thought the counts, after all. Just getting a big group together to bomb the living snot out of the guy is worth being a part of, regardless of what actually gets sent.


+1 My feelings exactly!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Got to love it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So Ron 
When did you figure it out, you didn't think Rob would send to just any old dog biscuit eater did ya


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

:rofl: :rofl:

that's awesome!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> So Ron
> When did you figure it out, you didn't think Rob would send to just any old dog biscuit eater did ya


after i had eaten 4 of them. with the icing and colors,i thought they were xmas cookies. i'm just glad i didn't have milk in the frig...lol


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

shuckins said:


> after i had eaten 4 of them. with the icing and colors,i thought they were xmas cookies. i'm just glad i didn't have milk in the frig...lol


I almost feel bad. LOL Laughing so hard but feel bad


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Heck they must've been pretty good dog treats. 
Either that or you ate them just to be nice! Regardless it was a nice gesture of you. :bounce: That is definately classic. I only jest because I know you don't mind it. (I figure you would have kept it a secret if you cared)


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


>


right you are eric!
and a nice one too









for the first time in days the post office lady was glad to see me...lol


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

jimrockford said:


> What's with Sarah Palin? I'm shocked by her blatant disregard for the U.S. Flag Code.


Hello,

That was from me actually 

Didn't know about the mass bombing but I guess my christmas bomb from another board got timed just perfectly with this massive bombinb!

Was meant to be!

That's actually a sarah palin look alike... thought it was funny 

glad to see shuckins getting what is due to him...

cheers guys


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah,i figured that out after i had posted the pics charles.
there were so many,i got a little confused...ok,a lot confused...lol


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

what is that brown labeled CAO?


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

shuckins said:


> yeah,i figured that out after i had posted the pics charles.
> there were so many,i got a little confused...ok,a lot confused...lol


lol i don't blame you... i would be spinning too after that many hits from bombs!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tupacboy said:


> lol i don't blame you... i would be spinning too after that many hits from bombs!


I think it was the biscuits and he is still eating them, :hungry:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I think it was the biscuits and he is still eating them, :hungry:


So I take it we won't be cutting Ron any slack on stealing AND EATING the doggie biscuits huh....:thumb: cool!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

another bomb landed today!

this time from the MMA's Executive 6-star General tmajer15










too cool for rules tom!!

thank you,they will definitely be enjoyed!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy crap, this is the never ending bomb. The biggest the likes of this noob has ever seen. It would be cool to see them all at once in a picture. Although, I am sure they are all tucked away in a humi.

Great job everyone!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I gotta say my Platoon did an OUTSTANDING job on this one!!!! I appreciate each and every soldier who had a hand on this WELL deserved bomb. Special thanks to Dave for helping out on this one. We gotta give Dave half the blame for the dog cookie episode cause he was the one who gave out the Dog Treat secret!!!!

Now when we sent this massive bomb I expected to see this...........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









But I would of never thought we would see this....................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









And just for the record here is Rons new dog......................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









*LMFAO!!!!!!!!*










"Now thats a Marine Corp beat down brother!!!!!"

Ron have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

too funny robert!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Robert WTG See what biscuits do to ya bro LOL


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah,like i'm the only person here who as ate dog bisquits...lol


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I admit I had a piece of my dogs birthday cake so Im Guilty!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn Biscuit and cake eaters did you see the PICTURES ROTFLMAO


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I love this place, You guys kill me


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> I love this place, You guys kill me


:thumb: Second That.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry it's taken me so long to find this thread, been busy with the new baby  Anyway I hope you enjoy the cigars bro, this is the first bomb I've participated in and I had lots of fun :smoke2:



Rock31 said:


> Lmao thanks for the laugh Ron, what the heck cigar is that in the crazy tube?


They are both Montecristo I believe. The first one is a Museum Edition with the info from the Superbowl, the other is probably a 75th Anniversary either Montecristo or RyJ


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I just found this thread too from Ron's link...

Hahhaahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahaha!!!!

Unbelievably classic stuff here!!
Thanks for all the fun guys!! :yo:

I will stand up and say that yes... I tried milk bones _and_ kibble as a kid!

I was in charge of feeding our critter and I wanted to make sure that the stuff I was giving him didn't suck! :lol: ound:

I am thrilled that Ron has enjoyed this and honored to have been on the team.

:usa2:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> I love this place, You guys kill me





Batista30 said:


> Second That.


+3 goin on 14,000! :woohoo:

.


----------

